# NEW!!! Bowfronted vivarium!!!!



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay guys, I have these 3" vivs arriving in our shop tomorrow. They are the UK's first bow fronted vivs that are all completley secret fixed - not even one screw, screwcap, nail, brad, or block visable on the inside, outside or the underneath! Made from 18mm board, completed with basking light fitting with professionally moulded plug. Oversized fantastic looking vents and sealed with aquarium grade sealant.





































These are available in several colours....


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

they are soo cool


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

look great. 

but pretty sure i have seen similar ones before


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Ailurus said:


> look great.
> 
> but pretty sure i have seen similar ones before


There has been "similar" ones available but not completley secret fixed!


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

that looks stunning how much are they


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

by 'secret fixed' do you mean biscuit joints?

they do look good though although the front looks very small which could cause problems getting in to clean them.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

i dont see a pic :devil:

edit i do now.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

look nice as a stack : victory:


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

I have secretly fixed vivariums, although they are not bow fronted.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

They should RRP at £150 but we have them on offer for £130 and thats for a 3x2x2ft.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

The front of them are 2ft wide so easy to get in and clean....


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have the viv but its 4.5 feet long  tis very nice to have in a room


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

hullreptilelover said:


> The front of them are 2ft wide so easy to get in and clean....


thats the problem with pictures, they're deceiving on size, everything looks smaller.


I realised that when Olga, my Russian bride, turned up


----------

